# Hintergrundvideo: Digitales Kino mit 4K-Auflösung und Sony mit 4K-Projektoren



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hintergrundvideo: Digitales Kino mit 4K-Auflösung und Sony mit 4K-Projektoren*

					Die 4K-Bildauflösung ist seit der IFA 2012 ein öffentliches Thema, da hier neue, mit 4K auflösende Fernseher von Samsung, LG und Sony vorgestellt wurden. Im Zuge der Digitalisierung der Kinos ist 4K schon bei vielen Lichtspielhäusern Standardtechnik. Was sich dahinter verbirgt, warum Sony im Speziellen den 4K-Standard etablierte und welche Vorteile dieser Standard bringt, zeigt Grobi TV in diesem Video. Im Cinemaxx Krefeld wurde Oliver Pasch von Sony zum Interview gebeten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hintergrundvideo: Digitales Kino mit 4K-Auflösung und Sony mit 4K-Projektoren*


----------



## inc1 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Hintergrundvideo: Digitales Kino mit 4K-Auflösung und Sony mit 4K-Projektoren*

im Kino OK aber daheim

die sollen erst mal 1080p komplett durchsetzen und dann sehen wir

mal weiter.

der Privateinsatz ist ab 2025 geplant und noch kein Codec dafür bekannt.

von den 7000,- ganz zu schweigen


----------



## reZss (18. September 2012)

*AW: Hintergrundvideo: Digitales Kino mit 4K-Auflösung und Sony mit 4K-Projektoren*

Jop. Ich z.B. finde LTE quatsch, die sollten erstmal UMTS Flaechendeckend verfuegbar machen...

Was redest Du da fuer ein mist? Bringt doch nur vorteile. Selbst wenn Du dir kein 4k Geraet anschaffen moechtest werden doch zumindest die 1080er Screens guenstiger...


----------



## 7hor (19. September 2012)

*AW: Hintergrundvideo: Digitales Kino mit 4K-Auflösung und Sony mit 4K-Projektoren*

Ich freu mich auf 4K im PC-Bereich!


----------

